# ideas for a dry tank



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

well the 120 i bought a while ago doesnt hold water so im thinking about going with a dry tank, but my mom wont allow snakes or lizzards in the house, i dont think she has anything agianst turtles, and the tank doesnt hold water at the top of the tank, but that is because the glass is seperating so i dont know if the pressure from the water at the bottom of the tank will cause the glass to finish seperating. so im thinking that it cant have any water in it at all. oh yeah and no rodents either. if you guys can come up with anything that would be awesome, but i wouldnt be surprised if that limits me to nothing at all, i may have to just throw the tank out


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

well maybe if you can fill a few inches at the bottom up maybe keep some mudskipers and crabs.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

do a massive terrarium with poison dart frogs.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

you could set up a terrarium like this:

it has a misting system, grows moss, tropical plants and flowers. you can put amphibians in it.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

now THAT is a terrarium!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Uh.

Why not just re-seal the tank?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

traumatic said:


> you could set up a terrarium like this:
> 
> it has a misting system, grows moss, tropical plants and flowers. you can put amphibians in it.


Damn, how cool is that?!?!?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the LFS i go to just started carrying these little birds called "Button quail". they're like freaking mini chickens, they're amazing!!! they could go in there, but with a mesh top...have a mini chicken coop in there. they're freaking cool. my gf and i want a pair...but she has 4 cats...lol


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

u could grow weed in that terrarium pretty easily..
i would get a bunch of chinchillas personally.. a male and like 4 females


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

A Dry tank? never heard anyone call it that. get a african bull frog those are cool. they get big and you could feed it a mouse.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

why not some red eyed tree frogs?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

jiggy said:


> u could grow weed in that terrarium pretty easily..
> i would get a bunch of chinchillas personally.. a male and like 4 females


chinchillas and most rodents do better in wire cages rather than glass tanks.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

y


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

open air. rodent are very sensitive to odors and a tank would keep a lot of odors in.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

dont rats live in sewers.. lol


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

dude...you couldnt grow weed in a fishtank.

the humidity would be far too high for flowering, and your buds would mould to sh*t.

it would be okay for growing out clones and mother plants..but you could never grow buds in a terrarium. just the plants.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

but its in your house don you think youd want it to smell nice? so then air fresheners come in. it can get in the tank. not sayin all are bad but some are. i know a friends hamsters died because they had scented chippings


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

Puff said:


> the LFS i go to just started carrying these little birds called "Button quail". they're like freaking mini chickens, they're amazing!!! they could go in there, but with a mesh top...have a mini chicken coop in there. they're freaking cool. my gf and i want a pair...but she has 4 cats...lol


Damn get me one .


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Uh.
> 
> Why not just re-seal the tank?


Exactly what i was thinking


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Scott C said:


> the LFS i go to just started carrying these little birds called "Button quail". they're like freaking mini chickens, they're amazing!!! they could go in there, but with a mesh top...have a mini chicken coop in there. they're freaking cool. my gf and i want a pair...but she has 4 cats...lol


Damn get me one .
[/quote]

i was in there yesterday and he had another pair.

i was laughing my ass off watching them rip around.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

killerbee said:


> Uh.
> 
> Why not just re-seal the tank?


Exactly what i was thinking








[/quote]

Finally someone pick up on my comment! Right back atch'a:









$20 of silicone and that tank would be resealed. Maybe take an afternoon. Let it sit for a few days. Do a test run. And you're golden.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

If you want a snake get one.

My mom was against my boas and pythons I brought home, but I wasn't going to be taking them back and there's no way she would touch it.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

huntx7 said:


> If you want a snake get one.
> 
> My mom was against my boas and pythons I brought home, but I wasn't going to be taking them back and there's no way she would touch it.


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

huntx7 said:


> If you want a snake get one.
> 
> My mom was against my boas and pythons I brought home, but I wasn't going to be taking them back and there's no way she would touch it.


I should try that......


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> do a massive terrarium with poison dart frogs.


dart frogs and mantellas require 100% humidity so they need a sealed tank and also i think that the tank will leak once he has sprinklers are in place


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Puff said:


> dude...you couldnt grow weed in a fishtank.
> 
> the humidity would be far too high for flowering, and your buds would mould to sh*t.
> 
> it would be okay for growing out clones and mother plants..but you could never grow buds in a terrarium. just the plants.


plants that you could grow in a high humidity enviroment that flower too

examples are

ludisia sp.

Macodes petola

Goodyera schlectendaliana

Gongora tricolor

Dendrobium superbum

Bromeliad species

Syngonium podophyllum

bulbophyllum luederwaldtii

other bulbophyllum sp

Cirrhopetalum cumingii

Anubias( my friend made one flower in his paludarium)

etc.......

and in the pic did you notice the purple flower?


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Wisdom16 said:


> If you want a snake get one.
> 
> My mom was against my boas and pythons I brought home, but I wasn't going to be taking them back and there's no way she would touch it.


I should try that......








[/quote]

Yeah, it works great. My mom has accepted my snake hobby now, and I plan on bringing in a brazilian rainbow boa in soon.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

huntx7 said:


> If you want a snake get one.
> 
> My mom was against my boas and pythons I brought home, but I wasn't going to be taking them back and there's no way she would touch it.


I should try that......








[/quote]

Yeah, it works great. My mom has accepted my snake hobby now, and I plan on bringing in a brazilian rainbow boa in soon.
[/quote]

OMG dude you are FREAKING LUCKY!!!!



















those things ROCK


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Yeah, I love them. I'll be sure to get pics up if I get one.

BTW, are you sure that second pic isn't a carpet python with some reflection making him look rainbowish? Just seems that way to me and boas usually don't hang like that.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

does kind of look like a carpet...just bring home the snake n put the tank inn urt rrom.....ur mom will forget she dont like them believe me she wont touch a big boa or a python....be a man n do it hhaha


----------



## wffsoccer (Sep 3, 2005)

jiggy said:


> dont rats live in sewers.. lol


OFF TOPIC - Holy sh*t your pic is hot


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

What about a couple smaller species of Tortoise?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

jiggy said:


> dont rats live in sewers.. lol


specifically a lot of the beddings people force rodents to live on like pine and cedar which offgas toxic oils that eat away at their respitory systems. plus the ammonia created from their own urine causes a lot of damage if allowed to build up.

some rats DO live in sewers because they are scavengers, but consider the fact that if an odor there bothers them, they can get away from it. in a glass tank the odor is trapped and they are forced to breathe air that is deadly to them.


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

http://www.blackjungle.com/terrarium.htm

that isnt a regular aquarium but its one hell of a terrarium! im in love with it!
im getting my own dartfrog terrarium. the same size as my 50g asia.

the thing is if you want the same activity as fish then you would have to get day active animals.
like dart's, mantellas and daygeckos (they exist yes..).
the rainforest inhabitant geckos can live with darts due to their small size.

if you really want a rainforest terrarium you could check out www.vivaria.nl
they have alot of nice pic's.

you can always try lizards (water living i dont know the english name..) cynops etc. they want an aqua-terrarium so there you can have a nice aqua part to







.

Newts is the word...


----------



## Nevtek (Nov 8, 2005)

u could get a few tarantulas. or scorpions, or giant centipedes?


----------



## Nevtek (Nov 8, 2005)

get a family of bearded dragons


----------

